# Erythronium americanum



## Wendy (May 1, 2017)

Finally! One of my 'Trout Lilies' has a flower! :clap: When we moved in here 3 1/2 years ago I ssaw these beautiful leaves come up in the spring. After doing some research I found out they were called Erythronium americanum and that they take 4-7 years to mature. Since I had no idea when they'd been planted I just had to wait patiently. This year the patch came up as usual....except for one, which had the two leaves of a mature plant. Hopefully next year there will be a few more.


----------



## Don I (May 1, 2017)

This year seems to be a really good one for Trout Lily flowers.
Don


----------



## abax (May 1, 2017)

This woodland beauty is hard to establish and slow to grow,
but is very definitely worth it. You might try adding some
pine needles around the plants. I've always seen them in the mountains around pine trees.


----------



## myxodex (May 2, 2017)

I really like these, you are very lucky ! I managed to keep a plant of E. hendersonii alive for a several years, such an elegant species, but my conditions where not good enough and it eventually declined. If I had the conditions for these I would be growing quite a few of them.


----------



## Don I (May 2, 2017)

Where I walk the dog is a conservation area that was at one time a farm. The woodlot/sugar bush, which would be a beech/maple forest has thousands and thousands of Trout Lilies, but the flowers to plants ratio is most of the time quite low.
Don


----------



## Wendy (May 2, 2017)

They grow everywhere here. I've seen them around pine/cedar and under deciduous trees. I think the key is to be moist and bright during the cool spring yet have cool(ish) and shaded in summer when they go dormant. Just my observation.


----------



## Don I (May 2, 2017)

I think your right Wendy.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2017)

I love those leaves!


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2017)

A nice gift from the previous tenant?


----------



## phrag guy (May 4, 2017)

That is great Wendy,Going to the river the other day I saw a bunch starting to open,I also saw some that were pure white. I did see them a few years ago and now the patch has grown fairly big.


----------



## Erythrone (May 4, 2017)

Wendy said:


> They grow everywhere here. I've seen them around pine/cedar and under deciduous trees. I think the key is to be moist and bright during the cool spring yet have cool(ish) and shaded in summer when they go dormant. Just my observation.



Same observation here. They even grow in lawn!


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2017)

One of my favorite American wildflowers. These guys seem to really like very moist conditions. In the southern Appalachians they grow best on seepage slopes near the tops of the ridge lines. I have also seen them along streams at the base of steephead ravines in Florida's panhandle, so obviously this species is pretty tolerant of many growing conditions.


----------



## likespaphs (May 9, 2017)

wait a minute!?!
you said those are Erythronium americanum, but you're up in Canada....
please give those back 

(i'm a super funny guy, no?)


----------



## Wendy (May 9, 2017)

likespaphs said:


> wait a minute!?!
> you said those are Erythronium americanum, but you're up in Canada....
> please give those back
> 
> (i'm a super funny guy, no?)



They jumped over the wall. :rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Ray (May 9, 2017)

My back yard in PA was just loaded with them. The population expanded so well, some were even in the path of the lawn mower....


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2017)

Hey, now -- Canada in in America!


----------

